# Metal filter for V60



## zak_atkinson (Jan 16, 2018)

Anyone recommend a metal filter to fit V60-02? This won't replace paper filters for my daily, but I would like to have one for experimentation/the occasional cup.

Does this fit in V60-02?: I know it's designed for Kinto's own brewers.

https://coffeetastingclub.com/accessories/kinto-scs-02-sf-stainless-steel-filters-2cups/

I have no budget. Thanks.


----------



## AliG (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm not sure if this is useful or just muddying the waters, but I am currently using Kinto's paper 2 cup filters in my v60 01. This would suggest that that the 2 cup metal filter might be too small for a v60 02.


----------



## adz313 (Apr 13, 2016)

V60 02 (Hario) is provisionally 1-4 cups if memory serves... so might want the 4 cup version of the one you linked (i don't know if it fits for the record)


----------

